# Equa fleece



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just ordered Jasper's first Equafleece dog suit! Ordered 18-20inches, hope it fits eeek! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet he will look cute what color did you get??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You won't be sorry. They are very well made. We made sure to order willow's a month ago to have it in time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. I am sure that you will be pleased with it. I bought Lucy the Equafleece Tankie and I think it was 23" length! She is quite tall at 17.5" and like a sausage dog in length. The quality is excellent. Here she is showing it off!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay - good to see you back, hope you are alright.
Looking forward to pictures of the delicious Jasper 
Kiki has 18-20".
If it is the wrong size you can return it - they are a brilliant and very helpful company.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I chose black, it's supposed to snow this month so thought I'd best pull my finger out and get one ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I remembered you saying Kiki had 18-20 and they are a similar size, so should fit! I haven't been on for a while as I've had some health problems which most of you are aware of, still struggling but going to physio at the mo so getting there. I honestly don't know what I would do without my jaspidoodle. I will post pics as soon as I get my head around the new tapatalk app.....arrrrgh x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome back Rachel! Hope you're doing okay, thank goodness for your lovely boy  

I have been thinking about him recently, I remember you were always really lucky with him not having many matts - plus your excellent grooming regime! How is his coat doing now? 

Tilly has just started getting them, but usually one or two a week - I can cope with that, hope it doesn't get too much worse!

Lovely jasper pics  good to have you back x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I am still very lucky, the only matts I have found were last week, just either side of his dangly bits, lol, he clearly needed a bit if a trim to tidy up his boy bits! I try to groom him at least once a week. I did have a grooming disaster just over a month ago, I clipped him right back and he looked dreadful! Luckily he is a nice length again now and looks like my boy again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome back xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great to hear from you, love your pictures. I was going to ask what colour you'd ordered but Renee beat me to it  he'll really suite that. Lucy looks lovely in hers too x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

His coat is stunning. I'm glad you are back and i hope you are feeling better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome back! 

Looking for some lovely pics!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lucy looks lovely in her tanki! I will post pics as soon as Jasper's suit arrives x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome back, glad you are doing ok and the lovely Jasper is looking as gorgeous as ever. His coat looks more silky than Dudley's, there is a Cockapoo in our village who is nearly 2 now and she hardly ever matts and has a much silkier coat than Dudley's - I'm jealous of that!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Lucy looks lovely in her tanki! I will post pics as soon as Jasper's suit arrives x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes, please post a pic! I'm very pleased with the Tankie although not washed it yet.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes . . Welcome back . . I wondered where you were . . Jasper looks like a cross between Sami and Carley . . . lovely shiny coat!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would really love a couple of Equafleece's... I would love a really good review. Things I'm worried about is removing them when they are wet and dirty - is this difficult? What happens of Lola goes swimming?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I would really love a couple of Equafleece's... I would love a really good review. Things I'm worried about is removing them when they are wet and dirty - is this difficult? What happens of Lola goes swimming?


I find taking off easier than putting on. They are a bit of a challenge to put on but wel worth it for us. Jake never went in water with it but did get soaked. It keeps most of him dry and really minimises snow balls and muck. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sue T said:


> Hi. I am sure that you will be pleased with it. I bought Lucy the Equafleece Tankie and I think it was 23" length! She is quite tall at 17.5" and like a sausage dog in length. The quality is excellent. Here she is showing it off!


Lucy looks adorable love it! What a cute poo!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 26153
> View attachment 26161
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute lovely shiny coat! Can't wait to see him in his new coat


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I do think there is a knack to putting the Equafleece on and off, and of course it depends if your dog resists. You can actually purchase the Equafleece with a zip which will give extra room to ease your poo into the fleece. Although the website does state that as a general rule they are sold to perhaps older dogs who have joint/limb restrictive issues. I managed fine, although for me once the Equafleece is wet it is a bit harder to take off my poo and she isn't a particularly wriggly girl. Hope this helps. 

Look forward to a pic of Jasper when it arrives!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I watched the videos, I am sure it will be fun trying to get it on him! He is currently sat at the back door enjoying the sunshine x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

"Stop taking pictures mummy, I'm all wet from my walk, I think I need one of those equa fleece thingys!!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry, one more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I would really love a couple of Equafleece's... I would love a really good review. Things I'm worried about is removing them when they are wet and dirty - is this difficult? What happens of Lola goes swimming?


I agree with Donna, on is more difficult than off - but train it with lots of treats and they soon become accustomed - easier when they are not all wound up at the prospect of going out.
On- roll it up like a sock to put over their head, pull back a bit and feed one front foot through at a time (initially I treated them after I'd put each leg inthe right hole )
Then pull all the way back and feed back legs through.

Off - easy peasy  Back legs out then effectively skin a rabbit - so that the fleece come off inside out - dgos quickly learn to put their head down and go backwards as you pull forwards. Straight off, much easier than trying to feed front soggy legs out manually.

When Kiki had mega snowball build up on her lower legs I had to thaw them off before I could get the suit off 

I'm sure there was a post last year about someone's dog who fel/jumpedl in the river wearing their fleece and was dry under it.

Some walks the fleece is so heavy and full of water when you take it off, but the dog is dry underneath.

Good luck.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the Jasper pics, hope Dot - his half sister - grows such a beautiful matt free coat as she gets older


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Dot, what have I missed since I've been gone????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I would really love a couple of Equafleece's... I would love a really good review. Things I'm worried about is removing them when they are wet and dirty - is this difficult? What happens of Lola goes swimming?





Marzi said:


> I agree with Donna, on is more difficult than off - but train it with lots of treats and they soon become accustomed - easier when they are not all wound up at the prospect of going out.
> On- roll it up like a sock to put over their head, pull back a bit and feed one front foot through at a time (initially I treated them after I'd put each leg inthe right hole )
> Then pull all the way back and feed back legs through.
> 
> ...


Thanks girls.. Sounds easy peasy! Now off to choose colours...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Dot, what have I missed since I've been gone????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Oh I didn't realise they were siblings! Cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh I didn't realise they were siblings! Cute!


I'm pretty sure they share the same Dad - Fudge. Dot's mum was Lady.
As you know I've always thought Jasper was lovely, lovely boy and he was a big recommendation for having a pup from Victoria


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm pretty sure they share the same Dad - Fudge. Dot's mum was Lady.
> As you know I've always thought Jasper was lovely, lovely boy and he was a big recommendation for having a pup from Victoria


Aww what a compliment Jasper! You made a good choice Marzi!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww thanks Marzi! Your right he is a lovely boy, he's cuddly, funny, mischievous and loves everyone! He loves as many walks as he can get but is also happy just to snuggle on the sofa! Jasper's daddy is fudge and mum is Holly! I'm so glad you got one of fudges babies and I hope your little Dot brings you as much love and pleasure as jasper has us 😍 xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I love Equafleeces Monty is now on his second one and it is 22 inches with the front legs. I walked him in an absolute downpour at 630 yesterday morning before work and he was bone dry underneath when we got back.

Agree with the other comments about getting on and off, they get used to it and the thing I love is that they keep Monty warm. He does like to have a shiver if he is not fully dry after a wet walk even with his thick coat.

I have noticed a couple of matts on his front legs this morning, I think it might be his new harness though. Big groom tonight me thinks. 

I love my poo so much he was such a good boy at obedience training last night, did not put a paw wrong. Even when Henry tried to eat Oscar!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

femmedufromage said:


> Even when Henry tried to eat Oscar!


 How did that work out?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just showed my Grandson Jasper's pictures and asked who it reminded him of. His comment was the likeness to Max is uncanny!


----------

